# Time for a reminder



## CaseyForrest (Sep 13, 2009)

Please dont use fancy spelling of profanity to get around the word censor. The forum software has an automatic word censor built in.

Typing words in this fashion will result in a warning the first time and infractions thereafter.

s&%t, sh1t or any other variation.

f^%k, f'n, f this or f that or any other variation.

Im sure you guys get the point. 

Enforcing this rule is by far the most time consuming for the moderators. We can not go through the thousands of posts generated everyday to weed out the violators. And when we do enforce this rule, we have to hear about the hundred of other violations that have gone untouched.

So...Please... Either type out the profanity and let the censor replace it with #'s or compose your post minus the cursing.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 14, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> compose your post minus the cursing.
> 
> Thanks guys and gals.


You're welcome!

Thanks--eliminating the f word and the s word and those other words will prompt posters to express themselves more fluently. There may be a landslide of literary legerdemain! :kilt:


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 15, 2009)

treeseer said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Thanks--eliminating the f word and the s word and those other words will prompt posters to express themselves more fluently. There may be a landslide of literary legerdemain! :kilt:



Or some very short posts.


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2011)

thought I'd bump oomt off the topotheboard cause he went bye bye.

bye bye:alien2:


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2011)

treevet said:


> thought I'd bump oomt off the topotheboard cause he went bye bye.
> 
> bye bye:alien2:


 
ps. casey forrest is a good mod and so is wampum even tho he nicked me a while back. he did it with class.


----------



## winnie1970 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Warrensburg Tree Service Co. Inc. (Looking for Skytrim Operator)*

Warrensburg Tree Service Co. Inc. Is Currently Contracting with Illinois Electric Cooperatives, and are Seeking a Skytrim Operator, anyone can contact Warrensburg Trees, 

Brandon & Winnie Keppler
Warrensburg Tree Service Co., Inc. | Commercial and Utility Line Clearance
(217) 519 - 2693

Company Based out of Warrensburg , Illinois 

Great pay , and Atmosphere to work in, Family owned and Operated...


----------



## Renee Roman (Sep 20, 2012)

*and ladys*

as i am a woman tree worker.


----------



## greendohn (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nope, sometimes No warning!!*

,,,,and it's off to "Band Camp" with yee!!

Some transgressions warrant a trip straight to "Camp" and I begrudge no one...it aint hard to exclude the bad words.


----------

